# Erweiterung von Quaxlis Heli-Spiel



## Gossi (10. Nov 2011)

Hiho,

Ich bin, wie manche evtl. schon mitbekommen haben, immo dabei, Quaxlis Helispiel zu erweitern.

Was ist nach Abschluss des Tutorials dazu gekommen:

-Highscore (Wird Lokal gespeichert)
-Spielernamen Eingeben
-Schwierigkeitsstufen
-Bomben (vertikale Racketen ohne lock)
-Menü (About, Handbuch)
-Anderer Hintergrund ^^
-Steuerung zusätzlich zu den Pfeiltasten mit WASD

Über Kritik etc. würde ich mich freuen.

Anhang anzeigen 3661


----------



## dehlen (10. Nov 2011)

An sich ganz nett aber bei mir ist es so, dass man den heil nicht mehr bewegen kann wenn man an den unteren Rand fliegt


----------



## Gossi (10. Nov 2011)

dehlen hat gesagt.:


> An sich ganz nett aber bei mir ist es so, dass man den heil nicht mehr bewegen kann wenn man an den unteren Rand fliegt



Hab ich eben auch gemerkt.


----------



## Mofi (10. Nov 2011)

Also die Rakete von oben kam sehr unerwartet lol. Ist aber ne gute idee 

Ansonsten: 
- Es friert/stürzt nach kurzer Zeit ab (gefühlte 30 sekunden bzw eher. Nachtrag: Bei schwer stürzt es scheinbar nicht ab!?)
- Sofern es eine Datei anlegen sollte; dies tut es nicht (mir ist aufgefallen, dass mit dem Pfad was nicht stimmen kann, der angezeigt wird... erst steht C:/User/... und dann kommt der Rest mit \Heli... Ich glaube nicht, dass man den Shlash / mit dem Backslash \ vermischen sollte)
- Bei der Auswahl der Schwierigkeit steht immernoch "Gib den Spielernamen ein:" 

Ansonsten ganz lustig...Aber ich hab es nur bei Schwer auf level 2 geschafft (was mich schon erstaunt hat...Hatte Glück , weil ansonsten es immer abgestürtzt.)

Ich kann dir nicht sagen woran es liegt...Ist es denn nur bei mir so?! (Und diesmal hab ich es extra zuhause getestet auf Win 7  Kanns aber evtl nochmal unter Ubuntu testen)


----------



## Gossi (11. Nov 2011)

Mofi hat gesagt.:


> Also die Rakete von oben kam sehr unerwartet lol. Ist aber ne gute idee
> *Danke*
> Ansonsten:
> - Es friert/stürzt nach kurzer Zeit ab (gefühlte 30 sekunden bzw eher. Nachtrag: Bei schwer stürzt es scheinbar nicht ab!?)
> ...



Das mit dem Abstürzen is natürlich mist....

Der Bug mit dem einfrieren des Helis am Boden wurde behoben....


----------



## StrikeTom (12. Nov 2011)

An sich ne schöne idee bloß:
Wenn ich im Menü schwierigkeit einstellen drücke dann siehe blid


----------



## Gossi (12. Nov 2011)

StrikeTom hat gesagt.:


> An sich ne schöne idee bloß:
> Wenn ich im Menü schwierigkeit einstellen drücke dann siehe blid



Oh, da sollte eigentlich nicht Playername stehen xD


----------



## Gossi (14. Nov 2011)

So, die neue Version ist fertig....

Version 0.4:

Bugfixes:

Einfrieren des Helis am Boden
Das Schwierigkeitsfenster wurde gefixed
Einstellung des Usernamens und der Schwierigkeit übers Menü werden bis Spielstart gesperrt
Dateipfad wurde berichtigt

Todo:

Eigener Sound für die Bomben
Balancing
Möglichkeit eigene Grafikpackete zu benutzen ^^

PS:
Das mit den Grafikpacketen kommt am Ende, wenn das drinne is fange ich mal mein eigenes Spiel an 

Wäre übrigens nett wenn ein Admin die Datei in den ertsen Post packen könnte


----------



## StrikeTom (14. Nov 2011)

Cool, echt gut:
ein par mehr Bomben wären glaub ich etwas abwechslungsreicher,
aber echt got:toll::applaus::toll:


----------



## Gossi (15. Nov 2011)

Danke ^^


----------



## FiraWolf (16. Nov 2011)

Wie hast du es realisiert den Highscore lokal zu speichern?

Ich such mir hier jetzt seit ca 9 Stunden den Wolf..
Der eine sagt XML, der nächste Preferences, dann wieder Serialisierung..
Mir brennt gleich n Draht im Kopf durch :autsch:

P.S.:
Ich bin auch dabei das Spiel mit meinen eigenen Ideen zu erweitern.

Powerups, Level und Statistiken wären noch ne Idee für dich zum adden


----------



## Gossi (16. Nov 2011)

FiraWolf hat gesagt.:


> Wie hast du es realisiert den Highscore lokal zu speichern?
> 
> Ich such mir hier jetzt seit ca 9 Stunden den Wolf..
> Der eine sagt XML, der nächste Preferences, dann wieder Serialisierung..
> ...



Powerups sind geplant, und Level hab ich ja schon drinne....
Statistiken wären ne Überlegung wert.....


----------



## Gossi (18. Nov 2011)

So, hab jetzt erstmal nur nen kleines bissl Bugfix gemacht.

Alle bei denen das Spiel abgestürzt ist sind herzlich willkommen dass ganze nochmals zu testen, hab da ne vermutung.


----------



## Mofi (21. Nov 2011)

Hm also nach ein paar Minuten testen kann ich sagen, dass es mir diesmal nicht abgeschmiert ist 
Die FPS sind zwar gesunken, aber mit 46 immernoch vollkommen ausreichend.

Ist es gewollt, dass nach dem sterben die Level nicht wieder zurückgesetzt werden? Zumindestens war ich Anfang Level 3 gestórben und als es wieder gestartet ist stand wieder/immernoch Level 3 da...
Aber nach nochmaligen sterben stand da ewig keine Levelzahl bis ich es irgendwann in Level 4 geschafft habe...
Ist da noch irgendwo ein Bug oder ist das Absicht?


----------



## Gossi (21. Nov 2011)

Mofi hat gesagt.:


> Hm also nach ein paar Minuten testen kann ich sagen, dass es mir diesmal nicht abgeschmiert ist
> Die FPS sind zwar gesunken, aber mit 46 immernoch vollkommen ausreichend.
> 
> Ist es gewollt, dass nach dem sterben die Level nicht wieder zurückgesetzt werden? Zumindestens war ich Anfang Level 3 gestórben und als es wieder gestartet ist stand wieder/immernoch Level 3 da...
> ...



Das isn Feature.....ne mal ehrlich das is nen Bug, aber dann lag der Fehler mitm abschmieren doch an dem von mir befürchteten ^^

Freut mich aber wenns jetzt besser läuft, hab auch mit den FPS extra bissl rumgespielt....

PS: Bug wurde behoben....


----------



## Mofi (21. Nov 2011)

Woran lag es denn, dass es abgeschmiert ist? Neugierig bin ich ja schon


----------



## Gossi (21. Nov 2011)

Mofi hat gesagt.:


> Woran lag es denn, dass es abgeschmiert ist? Neugierig bin ich ja schon



Er sollte alle 10ms die berechnungen durchführen, aber der Rest des Programms war nicht schnell genug -> AWT fehler im repaint, jaja, so ist das ^^

Hab einfach sleep von 10 auf 21 gesetzt und nu läufts ^^


----------

